# ganzen Schwung Slices umbenennen PS CS4



## Spelmann (21. September 2010)

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit mehrere Slices gleichzeitig umzubenennen?

Also:
_btn1, btn2, btn3..._
in
_btn1_over, btn2_over, btn3_over..._

Unter Speichern für Web kann ich zwar für die Dateibenennung definieren, wie die Dateinamen zusammengesetzt werden sollen, also z.B.

_Slice-Name+Unterstrich+Rollover-Status_

Aber ich finde im ganzen Photoshop keine Möglichkeit den Status der Slices zuvor zu definieren. Was ich auch versuche, das Slice wird immer als btn.xyz gespeichert.


----------



## hioglyphix (28. September 2010)

mit doppelclick auf den slice kommen alle angaben die du dir wünschst:
Slice-Typ
Bildname
URL
Ziel
Meldungstext
Alt-Tag
Masse

ich denke damit kann man eine ganze menge mit anstellen.
gruss
hio


----------



## Spelmann (29. September 2010)

Natürlich kann ich jeden Slice einzeln bearbeiten, das ist schon klar. Manchmal verwende ich aber noch grafische Buttons. Und dann bei 20 Buttons für drei Zustände (off, over, on)  jeden Slice einzeln zu benennen finde ich nicht lustig. Erst recht dann nicht wenn ich das wegen Korrekturen mehrmals tun muss.
Zur Not könnte ich natürlich die Buttons dreifach nebeneinander anlegen und damit für jeden Maus-Zustand einen eigenen Slice definieren. Aber wie oben zu lesen scheint PS doch irgend eine Funktion in der Richtung zu besitzen dich ich suche.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2010)

Hi,
was diese Buttonzustände betrifft, so wäre es eh besser wenn du diese mittels CSS-Sprites erstellst. Dann wird die Performance deiner Webseite erhöht.
CSS-Sprites sind Dateien in denen mehrere Grafiken zusammengefasst sind und per CSS per Backgroundimage nur anders positioniert werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Spelmann (29. September 2010)

Sicher doch. Weiß ich alles. Mach ich meistens auch. Ich erstelle aber auch grafisch sehr aufwändige Desings für Webanwendungen die nicht in dem Sinne Weibseiten sind und bei denen die Performance eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.

Seid mir nicht böse, aber besser wären Antworten, die sich wirklich auf meine Frage beziehen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2010)

> Sicher doch. Weiß ich alles. Mach ich meistens auch.


Sorry, aber wenn ich lese das du für Buttons imemr einzelne Dateien abspeicherst gehe ich davon aus dass du das vielleicht noch nicht kennst.
Die einzigste Möglichkeit die mir noch einfällt wäre das du die Stapel-Umbenennung von Bridge verwendest.

Gruß


----------



## Spelmann (29. September 2010)

Stapelumbenennung. Guter Tipp!
Danke.

Falls trotzdem jemand weiß, wie man die Einstellung _Rollover-Status_ bei _Speichern für Web_ nutzen kann wär ich für weitere Tipps dankbar.


----------

